# Corian Stock



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way to use the machine ( CarveWright Woodworking System) 
http://www.carvewright.com/


see below

( Thanks to Matty for the HOW TO )


===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Corian coasters ,plus a wood ruler and a inlay job... 


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool Bob! That's pretty sharp. man that Corian stuff is expensive I know that! O expect you are getting scraps from a shop ? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yep,getting cut offs and let overs from GA..son inlaw freebe stuff 


++++++++++


challagan said:


> Cool Bob! That's pretty sharp. man that Corian stuff is expensive I know that! O expect you are getting scraps from a shop ?
> 
> Corey


----------

